# My new primary



## Charlietuna (Oct 30, 2012)

Looking forward to starting a 25 gallon batch of sp. I'll transfer into 5 & 6 gallon carboys.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Oct 30, 2012)

Sounds pee-licious!


----------



## Dend78 (Oct 30, 2012)

so i gotta ask what were the looks like as you hit the counter? bahaha


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2012)

I hope you told them you were making some lemonade for your kids lemonade stand...........


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 30, 2012)

They didn't ask. Although I thought if I happen to run into Danger Dave at that Sam's Club, he'd know exactly what was going on by looking at my cart. Haha.


----------



## Charlietuna (Oct 30, 2012)

The new trash can is NSF std. 2 plastic, which is food contact acceptable. Plus, its only going to be in there 4-7 days before transfer.


----------



## grapeman (Oct 30, 2012)

I buy the Rubbermaid Brutes, which are also at Sam's (I get mine from Lowes thought). They are food grade and are 32 gallons. You can also get 20 gallon white ones like ibglowin uses.


----------



## Runningwolf (Oct 30, 2012)

grapeman said:


> I buy the Rubbermaid Brutes, which are also at Sam's (I get mine from Lowes thought). They are food grade and are 32 gallons. You can also get 20 gallon white ones like ibglowin uses.


 I also get the same ones from Home Depot. I've got all three sizes. I do use them as trash cans in the cellar but they always have trash bags in them. It's actually rare that I really need something that big as a primary.


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 18, 2012)

Here we go!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Looking good! Becarful if you add any nutrients to it part way through fermentaion so it doesn't foam over.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Nov 18, 2012)

Holy cow, that's a lot of hooch!!


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 18, 2012)

I know I'm pushing my limits on capacity & foaming. Even being careful, I've volcano'ed more than 1 batch.


----------



## Pumpkinman (Nov 18, 2012)

Charlietune, now that is just too funny, We bought the same 25 lb bag of sugar and had a few of those Real Lemon bottles as well...yesterday...lol
Ya know it's bad when you go to your local warehouse store to buy wine supplies..lol


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 18, 2012)

Next thing u know we'll be buying sugar in 500 lb super sacks. Lol


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 18, 2012)

you boys gotta license to sell all that lemonade?


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 18, 2012)

Not selling it, lots of christmas gifts.


----------



## olusteebus (Nov 18, 2012)

Charlietuna, It appears that you are fermenting plain skeeter pee. Will you add other flavors afterwards?


----------



## Charlietuna (Nov 18, 2012)

Yes, my standard batch is throwing all the sugar, water & lemon juice in the bucket & stirring. I don't add yeast for 36-48 hrs & stir a couple times before. I'll ferment dry, sorbate & meta, then add 1 can of frozen concentrate per gallon. My 3 favorites are apple cherry, blueberry pomegranate & Concord grape. Sparkoloid, rack in a week & bottle in about another week. It's been a continuous production for about a year now. Batch after batch.


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 8, 2012)

Time to rack.


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 8, 2012)

28 3/4 gallon of goodness.


----------



## GreginND (Dec 8, 2012)

Holy pee, batman.


----------



## rob (Dec 8, 2012)

You sure have me thinking, that's gona take a lot of empty bottles..........


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 8, 2012)

I put some on plastic juice bottles. 

I plan on bottling 100 bottles & plastic jug the rest.


----------



## rob (Dec 8, 2012)

What kind of plastic jugs are you talking about and what is the shelf life?


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 9, 2012)

Just juice jugs from my kids apple / grape juice.  It never lasts more than a month. We drink from the plastic first. 
Although I wouldn't be afraid of leaving it in the plastic for a year or more. I also wouldn't be concerned with making SP in plastic water jugs. I wouldn't age a good dry red in them, but to have sp in plastic(as long as its the right plastic) - no concerns.


----------



## Charlietuna (Dec 9, 2012)

The airlocks on these 5 carboys sound like a symphony! #'s 4 & 5 are really going to town. I know I picked up a lot of sediment in #5, Must have in #4 also.


----------

